
Bitcoin D3.js chart - valsoltow
http://vectorspace.ai/recommend/vectorspace-charts/vectorspace-chart-BTC.html
======
I-like-food
This seems like a direct use of the dc.js demo [https://dc-
js.github.io/dc.js/](https://dc-js.github.io/dc.js/)

~~~
valsoltow
My mistake, I meant to use dc.js not d3.js and missed the edit window. Perhaps
one of the admins can make a title adjustment.

~~~
grzm
You can contact the mods via the contact link in the footer and ask them
directly.

